# phpsteve project



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Well I'll start with what I have already.

* Dipped black Chevy Emblem (Steering Wheel)









* Glowshift Boost Gauge (Installed)








In Action:

Video 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOEQwL2IkEc

Video 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmYQqNMz7Hc

You can easily see the max PSI is ~14.5 almost peaked 15. I did learn that watch how much bend you put into your vacuum line. Once there is some heat, it may collapse.. found that out right after when I completely lost all turbo lol... a zip tie to hold the bend smooth worked fine along with shortening the line length I cut. Note that I did not have to cut my stock one.. I bought a 6ft piece at Advanced Auto for $3 and cut the length I needed so the stock one is always available.



*Future Mods:*

K&N SRI
ZZP Down Pipe
Trifecta Tune
17" Gun Metal Rims
Debadge - (Up in the air about that one.. )


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Steve ,


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't be up in the air about debadging...do it...makes it looks so guuuuud.

Also, how did you go about dipping the steering wheel emblem? Just tape/papered off everything aroundit or did you pop it off? Was it possible to keep the chrome black aswell?


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Don't be up in the air about debadging...do it...makes it looks so guuuuud.
> 
> Also, how did you go about dipping the steering wheel emblem?Just tape/papered off everything aroundit or did you pop it off?Was it possible to keep the chrome black aswell?



I simply taped off round the wheel. I tested the spray to make sure I knew where the overspray would be. Was quite easy and had zero overspray. I left the chrome alone but it would have been just as easy to paint that black too. You have to do a few coats because the emblem isn't like on the outside of the car.. it has lots of dimples in it so I did 3 coats. With the 1st coat.. you could still see the yellow of the emblem in parts.. 2nd coat it was barely noticeable.. 3rd it went all black. You can't pop the emblem off from what I know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Don't be up in the air about debadging...do it...makes it looks so guuuuud.
> 
> Also, how did you go about dipping the steering wheel emblem?Just tape/papered off everything aroundit or did you pop it off?Was it possible to keep the chrome black aswell?


My 1st attempt off the wheel, I got the center but some gold around the edges showed. Chrome stayed chrome 2nd try I did too much and had bubbles trapped underneath giving off a 20X zoom into a open follicle face effect. Next try I will go lighter coats.



phpsteve said:


> I simply taped off round the wheel. I tested the spray to make sure I knew where the overspray would be. Was quite easy and had zero overspray. I left the chrome alone but it would have been just as easy to paint that black too. You have to do a few coats because the emblem isn't like on the outside of the car.. it has lots of dimples in it so I did 3 coats. With the 1st coat.. you could still see the yellow of the emblem in parts.. 2nd coat it was barely noticeable.. 3rd it went all black.  You can't pop the emblem off from what I know.


You don't want to risk loosening it and it pops off when the bag deploys.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree.. I would leave the emblem on. I know some people take the entire steering wheel off but for me that is way too much work for a 15 minute job. When I sprayed I didn't do light coats.. I sprayed each time until it looked like it would be ready to run. It stuck well and it looks factory. I would probably recommend lighter coats but I decided to do this when the sun was starting to set to I didn't have a lot of time. It was on a whim. Luckily it came out nicely. If I decide to do the rest of the wheel and interior from silver to black I will probably tape off again. I used box tape because it had a really good stick to prevent anything from running underneath it. I could see it now.. the chevy emblem having a permanent scar in your head.. hehe


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Well I finally has some room to start my projects. Intake is ordered. Front tires replaced. Next will be the trifecta. Next year zzp mid and down pipe then retune. Feels good to have some progress. Also got the intake down to 208 shipped to my door


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Time to save up more $


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Well Intake came in Friday.. installed in roughly 40 minutes (more time on the **** rubber shield guard than anything else) lol. Sounds good.. I know there are no real power gains (not why I bought it); however, I did get a smoother boost. Previously say in 2nd around 2500k and if I stepped on it.. you could feel the curve of power.. but now it is much more smooth and less flutter so I'm happy. 

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to see your still pluggin away there champ. What is next for you?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

There should never be a "flutter" under boost. If you can audibly hear "fluttering" your BPV is bad.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Glad to see your still pluggin away there champ. What is next for you?


Since I will be getting the advantage plus tune.. probably that.. then when the time comes and I get the down/mid pipe I can always get the retune cheap unless I go and just get the top one with unlimited retune. That's slated for hopefully later this year.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> There should never be a "flutter" under boost. If you can audibly hear "fluttering" your BPV is bad.



Flutter may have been a bad choice of words.. it isn't exactly that.. but you can feel it isn't a smooth boost. I have read others had the same thing until they got their tune where it was much smoother and of course.. powerful. Not sure if it happens with the automatic but I have seen others with manual have similar experiences. It wasn't something I heard.. just felt.. ya know?


----------

